# Rescued Raccoon



## kes8622 (May 6, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I currently live in a country where there are no restrictions on Raccoons. I have raised exotic animals before which I have rescued (wolves) and done very well. I have a large, safe, enclosed outdoor space.

A "tame" Raccoon breeder recently had another pair of Raccoons that he could not sell (prices here are low on them, nobody pays for them because uneducated individuals trap them wild for pets). These have always been in human posession, never out in the wild, nor their mother. They are not suited to back into the wild and if released will just be killed.

I want to keep one of them, he is small and very little, adjusted to humans (as much as a "wild" yet "tame" animal can be). I know they aren't very good pets but I plan to give him a good outdoor, yet safe life.

My question is this, has anybody raised one? What do I do about the vaccination? Does the rabies vaccination work? Will it be safe? The raccoon won't be near other animals or have contact, will it catch rabies? I am really concerned on how to handle the rabies situation. The breeder says he never vaccinates his but I don't plan to take chances.

What do you all think?

Thank you...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

the majority of members on here are in the UK so thankfully exotics like raccoons are uncommon, but if i were you i'd contact your vet and get some advice about the vaccine from them, well done for trying to do the best for your little raccoon and for rescuing the Wolves(my favourite animal)

good luck and let us know how you go on


----------



## kes8622 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you, I came here because I lived in the UK a while and saw people had Raccoons as pets. I figured this was the best shot I had.

The wolves did really good, one passed of old age the other is still alive. It has developed a great relationship with me and my siberian husky. I still regard it as a wild animal and know the boundaries.

This raccoon is so cool though, I don't think he would survive a day in the wild for he has been tamed and now abandoned.

The vets close to me say they can administrator a vaccine but there is no way to know if it will work in a Raccoon. I think they vets just dont have experience with raccoons. 

I thought maybe someone on here could tell me what they have their raccoon vaccinated with and if it worked IE the raccoon is fine and not rabid? I know it seems like an stupid question but I just want to ensure the health of the raccoon and myself if I am going to proceed.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

wow well done with the wolves xx...i wish more people cared so much about wildlife and respected it like you do, ....

in the UK we dont have rabies and only pets that travel outside the UK need the vaccine so im not sure, maybe you'd be better trying an exotics forum someone on there might have a better idea

hey ive got sibes! theyre great dogs arnt they


----------



## kes8622 (May 6, 2011)

Very true. Where I am at (Central America now) rabies is not really common. But better safe than sorry!

Anyway thanks for being so kind! I will continue my search!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw no problem x good luck with the little fella, please keep us updated xx


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

I have no idea about raccoons (apart from they are cute haha)
But I do know with the rabies vaccine it gives 3 years full protection and is completely safe


----------

